# Help with codes 94 Maxima



## nissnoob (Mar 17, 2010)

I just manually pulled the codes from the ECU and i got some confusing results. which I need help to decipher them. The blinks went like this

1 blink,(pause), 2 blinks (pause), 3 short blinks(P), 4 short blinks(p), 5 short blinks (p). at the end of the final 5 blinks it will repeat the process again. 
I think the first one is P0103 which indicates a problem with the Engine Coolant Temperature Sensor I know have this problem but I'm kinda lost at the rest of the codes. if anybody has any info it will be greatly appreciated. 

Thank you


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

I thought the codes that are display via the ECU lights are 2 digit codes!


----------



## nissnoob (Mar 17, 2010)

yes they supposed to be. but that is what I got. I took it to my friend to get a second opinion since he had done this test with older Hondas and he got the same results.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

do you have a GXE or SE?
a "P" code is only on OBDII cars which is a 4th gen or newer (1995)


----------



## nissnoob (Mar 17, 2010)

I have a GSX 1994


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

what country is your car in?
GSX did not exist in the US or canada in 1994 as a maxima


----------

